# Hyundai Accent



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Please give your feedback on using this car for rideshare. I’m looking at a 2013 with 150k miles for $4500. Think this would be ok for X? Will the lack of legroom hammer my ratings?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

240BIGWINO said:


> Please give your feedback on using this car for rideshare. I'm looking at a 2013 with 150k miles for $4500. Think this would be ok for X? Will the lack of legroom hammer my ratings?


Leg room can be an issue in any compact/mid size vehicle for numerous people. However, speaking with a Korean accent should not affect the number of ride requests.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't really know much about the Accent, but I'll bet it has more rear leg room than a Focus or Fiesta.

On some of those little cars unless the driver is short and has the seat moved pretty far forward, I swear you'd have to sit cross-legged because there's literally not enough room for an adult's legs.


----------

